# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  Imposta di bollo c/c ditta invididuale

## lince85roma

Salve a tutti. Un mio cliente è titolare di una ditta individuale, che ha lo stesso suo nome e cognome. 
Intrattiene un rapporto di conto corrente con la UnicreditBanca intestatato alla ditta personale.
Portandomi gli estratti conto, mi ha fatto notare che l'imposta di bollo che gli viene addebitata trimestralmente è pari da 8.55
Ma l'imposta di bollo non dovrebbe essere pari a 17 e spicci trimestrali?
Non vorrei che quelli della banca avessero sbagliato l'inquadratura del conto, intenstandolo a lui persona fisica, piuttosto che alla ditta.
Oppure per le ditte individuali si paga come la stessa persona fisica?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Salve a tutti. Un mio cliente è titolare di una ditta individuale, che ha lo stesso suo nome e cognome. 
> Intrattiene un rapporto di conto corrente con la UbiBanca intestatato alla ditta personale.
> Portandomi gli estratti conto, mi ha fatto notare che l'imposta di bollo che gli viene addebitata trimestralmente è pari da 8.55
> Ma l'imposta di bollo non dovrebbe essere pari a 17 e spicci trimestrali?
> Non vorrei che quelli della banca avessero sbagliato l'inquadratura del conto, intenstandolo a lui persona fisica, piuttosto che alla ditta.
> Oppure per le ditte individuali si paga come la stessa persona fisica?

  Non mi risulta - ma questo non vuol dire nulla - che l'imposta di bollo sia diversa tra persone fisiche e titolari di partita iva, ma - mi chiedo - quand'anche fosse così, le conseguenze non avrebbero certo riflessi nel correntista. 
ciao

----------


## lince85roma

> Non mi risulta - ma questo non vuol dire nulla - che l'imposta di bollo sia diversa tra persone fisiche e titolari di partita iva, ma - mi chiedo - quand'anche fosse così, le conseguenze non avrebbero certo riflessi nel correntista. 
> ciao

  Confermo che l'imposta di bollo sia per le ditte individuali che per le persone fisiche è pari a 8.55 trimestrali. Quindi non c'è differenza tra le due categorie. 
LA mia paura erano che la banca avesse sbagliato l'inquadramento, cioè il conto della ditta fosse stato usato come conto personale. Ma il mio cliente stamane è andato in banca, ha fatto un riscontro ed è inquadrato come ditta.
Anche io ho chiesto conferma alla mia banca.
In che senso i riflessi sul conto del cliente?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> LA mia paura erano che la banca avesse sbagliato l'inquadramento, cioè il conto della ditta fosse stato usato come conto personale.

  E che ci sarebbe stato di male ?

----------


## lince85roma

> E che ci sarebbe stato di male ?

  Cambiava totalmente, perchè se il conto era inquadrato come conto personale, piuttosto che come conto della ditta individuale, in sede di un eventuale contenszioso sarebbero stati problemi

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Cambiava totalmente, perchè se il conto era inquadrato come conto personale, piuttosto che come conto della ditta individuale, in sede di un eventuale contenszioso sarebbero stati problemi

  Non capisco che problemi avrebbe potutoi avere, come differenza rispetto al conto personale.

----------


## lince85roma

> Non capisco che problemi avrebbe potutoi avere, come differenza rispetto al conto personale.

  dipendeva dall'inquadramento del conto...un conto è essere inquadrato come conto personale, un conto come ditta... non so se mi capisci e mi riesco a spiegare!

----------


## pettirosso

> dipendeva dall'inquadramento del conto...un conto è essere inquadrato come conto personale, un conto come ditta... non so se mi capisci e mi riesco a spiegare!

  non avrebbe fatto alcuna differenza perche parliamo sempre di persona fisica

----------


## lince85roma

> non avrebbe fatto alcuna differenza perche parliamo sempre di persona fisica

  e su questo sono d'accordo, però in banca mi hanno detto che se l'inquadramento è come consumatore(le famiglie per farmi capire) allora il conto è considerato a titolo personale e l'agenzia avrebbe potuto contestare eventuali cose inerenti all'attività e transitate sul conto personale.
Invece per l'inquadramento del conto come produttrici, e quindi il mio caso, il conto è inquadrato come conto fiscale.
Questo vale per l'unicredit. Ma il caso è di un libero professionista che non è segnato alla camera di commercio. Perchè qualora una ditta individuale ha anche il rea, il problema non si pone, essendo inquadrata in una maniera apposta. 
Spero di essermi riuscito a spiegare meglio.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> e su questo sono d'accordo, però in banca mi hanno detto che se l'inquadramento è come consumatore(le famiglie per farmi capire) allora il conto è considerato a titolo personale e l'agenzia avrebbe potuto contestare eventuali cose inerenti all'attività e transitate sul conto personale.
> Invece per l'inquadramento del conto come produttrici, e quindi il mio caso, il conto è inquadrato come conto fiscale.
> Questo vale per l'unicredit. Ma il caso è di un libero professionista che non è segnato alla camera di commercio. Perchè qualora una ditta individuale ha anche il rea, il problema non si pone, essendo inquadrata in una maniera apposta. 
> Spero di essermi riuscito a spiegare meglio.

  Tu ti sei spiegato benissimo; è la banca che non sa quel che dice.  :Big Grin:

----------


## lince85roma

> Tu ti sei spiegato benissimo; è la banca che non sa quel che dice.

  Cosa devo fare per te e come mi posso comportare?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Cosa devo fare per te e come mi posso comportare?

  Essendo una questione irrilevante, secondo me non devi preoccuparti di nulla.

----------


## pettirosso

non mi mai capitato che l'agenzia vada a controllare come sia inquadrato il c/c e ne penso lo faccia mai.

----------


## Niccolò

> ...in banca mi hanno detto che se l'inquadramento è come consumatore(le famiglie per farmi capire) allora il conto è considerato a titolo personale e l'agenzia avrebbe potuto contestare eventuali cose inerenti all'attività e transitate sul conto personale....

  L'agenzia può contestare qualsiasi movimento sospetto, indipendemente dal conto utilizzato. L'utilizzo di due conti (privato e professionale/aziendale) è una scelta personale che consente di avere un miglior ordine contabile, niente più di questo  :Smile:

----------


## lince85roma

> L'agenzia può contestare qualsiasi movimento sospetto, indipendemente dal conto utilizzato. L'utilizzo di due conti (privato e professionale/aziendale) è una scelta personale che consente di avere un miglior ordine contabile, niente più di questo

  Grazie mille!!!!!!!

----------

